

Q&A with hackers who say they helped break into Sony’s network - jaoued
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/12/29/a-qa-with-the-hackers-who-say-they-helped-break-in-to-sonys-network/

======
tymski
Reading this was painful as hell. They constantly contradict themselves and it
makes it quite obvious that they're acting completely spontaneously. It's also
pretty clear that based on how they act in public and in interviews, that
they're not smart enough to cover their tracks properly and I would put money
on them getting caught soon because of it.

------
belorn
> I believe we currently control almost 50% of overall Tor network and over
> 70% of exit nodes.

This was one of the technical misunderstanding that was made during that
"attack", as it assumed all nodes were treated equally. In contrast, the tor
network look at attributes such as up-time in order to shape and redirect
traffic flows for improved performance. When the network is increased by 70%
from newly created nodes, those new nodes only get a small portion of the
overall traffic until they have had time to established themselves.

They do say later in the interview that they could had added the nodes slowly
over time, but that sounds implausible with a bot network or one paid by
stolen CC. Those kind of computers are not known for up-time, especially if
they generate a lot of noise.

------
_RPM
1.2 terabytes per second. Where do these people get the resources?

~~~
devindotcom
*terabits

It's a lot, but think about it this way, if the average home connection is say
10 megabits, it only takes a hundred to make a terabit. Some of these botnets
command many thousands.

~~~
waitwaitwhay
No, 100 connections 10 Mbps each would make it 1 Gbps not 1 Tbps.

~~~
BorisMelnik
bits, bytes whats the difference.

~~~
merlincorey
8 times currently.

